# Compilation of the Most Popular/Best Cubes Available



## asportking (Jan 2, 2012)

Note: I'm not finished with this yet, it's sort of a work in progress. Feel free to add any suggestions.

All right, so I've noticed a lot of the questions being asked in the "What Cube Should I Get?" thread are the same, so I thought it would be a good idea to have something that lists all the popular/best cubes for each different type of cube. Hopefully some beginners might find this useful.

*2x2:*

Currently, three of the best 2x2s on the market are the Wittwo, the LanLan, and the v-cube 2x2. The Wittwo and the v-cube are generally considered to be better than the LanLan, but they're a bit more expensive (around $12-$20, while the LanLan only costs about $6). As to whether the v-cube or the Wittwo is better, most people think the Wittwo is better than the v-cube. Nevertheless, the v-cube is still a decent cube. In the end, it comes down to whether you just want a 2x2 to play around with, or if you're really going to get into 2x2. There is also a Lubix Wittwo, and it's a good choice if you want a good cube straight out of the box, but it's just a normal Wittwo that's been lubed and tensioned. If you want to save a few dollars, you can lube and tension it yourself, but if you don't have any lube or you're really bad at tensioning, the Lubix Wittwo can be a good choice.

Here's a comparison video of all three of the cubes. 

*3x3:*

3x3 is a difficult puzzle to suggest. There are so many different good 3x3s out there, it just comes down to personal preference. Dayan cubes are a common choice (the Guhong, Zhanchi, and the Lingyun, to be specific, although the Lunhui can also be a good choice), but some people prefer the FII and the Alpha V. It's worth giving all or most of them a try to find which one suits you best, although if you only have enough money for one, the Guhong or Zhanchi is a good all-around cube. Like the 2x2, Lubix offers their version of most of the Dayan cubes. They come pre-tensioned, pre-lubed, and modded. They're more expensive, but they're well-modded and some people think they're worth the money. However, like I mentioned with the 2x2, you can save yourself some money and mod, tension, and lube it yourself. It's up to you if you want to spend a few extra dollars to have it really good out of the box.

Video comparisons/reviews:
Guhong vs. Lunhui vs. FII vs. Alpha V
Guhong vs. Lingyun
Most of the Dayan cubes
Lubix Fusion
Lubix Lingyun V2

There are many other video reviews out there; if you want more, just go to Youtube and look up "*insert name of cube* review."

*4x4:*

The three main 4x4s available are the Shengshou VIII, the Dayan+mf8, and the x-cube. 

The Shengshou VIII is by far the cheapest (only about $9), and a very good cube for it's price. It's quite small, which can be good or bad depending on how big your hands are. It doesn't require much breaking in, never pops, although it can lock up occasionally.

The Dayan+mf8 4x4 costs about $20, and is larger than the Shengshou. It requires a bit of breaking in, but once you have, it cuts corners very well, turns smoothly, and rarely locks up. The only downside is that it pops frequently, although it's not a problem if you can turn accurately.

The x-cube is the most expensive of the three cubes ($40-$50), and is a pretty good cube, although most people don't think it's worth the money. It requires a lot of breaking in and a bit of modding, but it's a decent cube once you break it in. However, as I mentioned before, most people think the Shengshou and the Dayan+mf8 are better alternatives.

Here's a video comparison of the three cubes. It also has some other cubes in the review, but just pay attention to these three. Also, here are individual reviews for the Dayan+mf8, the Shengshou VIII, and the x-cube.

*5x5:*

Shengshou is one of the more popular 5x5s. It's cheap and one of the best 5x5 available. Also, the v-cube 5 is another option. While it's more expensive than the Shengshou and requires a lot of breaking in, some people prefer over the Shengshou. However, if you're a beginner and not too picky about the 5x5, the Shengshou would probably be the better option.

Video review of the Shengshou 5x5

*6x6:*

Just like the 5x5, the two main 6x6s are the v-cube and the Shengshou. 

The Shengshou 6x6 is cheaper than the v-cube and much better out of the box. If you just want a 6x6 to play around with, I'd suggest this one.

The v-cube 6 is a little more expensive and is HORRIBLE out of the box. However, with this mod (keep in mind that the mod is quite time consuming) and a lot of breaking in, it will be better than the Shengshou. Only buy this if you plan on really getting into 6x6 and have a lot of time on your hands to mod it.


*7x7:*

The two main 7x7s available are the Shengshou and the V-cube. Most people prefer the Shengshou (it's cheaper and many people think it's better), but some people like the V-cube better. One important thing to take into consideration is that the V-cube is pillowed, and the Shengshou is not. This may be good or bad, depending on your preference.

Shengshou 7x7 Review

*Megaminx:*

The three main Megaminxes are the Mefferts, the mf8 v2, and the QJ v2. Out of these three, the Mefferts is usually considered to be the best, but costs about $30. The mf8 and QJ are much cheaper and are almost as good. If you're a beginner at Megaminx, you should get either the mf8 or the QJ (out of those two, some people prefer one over the other, but they're both good megaminxes).

*I'll get video reviews of these cubes later when I have the chance.*

*Magic/Master Magic:*

Get whatever magic you want. There really isn't any "best" magic or master magic; they're all pretty much the same.

*Square-1:*

The three Square-1s available are the mf8-1, the mf8-2, and the Cubetwist. Out of these three, the mf8-2 is generally considered to be the best.

*Pyraminx:*



Odder said:


> why do people think that there actually is an answer to this question? O__o
> 
> I could tell you how the different pyraminx's acts (well... I can't tell how the ones with black stickers acts )
> 
> ...



*Helpful Links:*

*Where To Buy Cubes Thread*- Has links to buy all of the cubes mentioned.

*"What Cube Should I Get?" Thread*- If you're still confused on what cube to buy after reading this thread, ask your question here.


I'll add more to this soon, so I'm not quite done, but maybe some people will find it useful.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for making this thread.
I gotta feeling this will help alot of new cubers.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

Sq1 needs to be noted whether MF8-1 or MF8-2. I personally prefer the MF8-2, but I believe the world record holder uses an MF8-1.
Also no offense but these threads never stop beginners.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 2, 2012)

did you mean ShenShou 4x4 VIII when you described the 4x4s?


----------



## aaronb (Jan 2, 2012)

I was under the impression that mf8 V2 and mefferts were the best megaminx's, and that mefferts was a little better, but more expensive.


----------



## asportking (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Sq1 needs to be noted whether MF8-1 or MF8-2. I personally prefer the MF8-2, but I believe the world record holder uses an MF8-1.
> Also no offense but these threads never stop beginners.


MF8-2 refers to the ball core, right? Also, I think you underestimate some of the beginners. Sure, some of them are clueless, but others still look around a little before posting.



blackzabbathfan said:


> did you mean ShenShou 4x4 VIII when you described the 4x4s?


Ah yes, thanks for pointing that out. I'll fix it right away.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 2, 2012)

I know mf8 and mefferts are supposed to be good megaminxes, but I don't have much experience. With lube in the core and a little lube on the pieces and the right tensions, my mf8 turns well.

Also, the admin or whoever send the message to new members could link to this thread or something. You could work out a way for new members to know about this thread.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

MF8-1 is just screws.
MF8-2 is screw-spring, rounded, cuts corners.a fair bit. The ball core MF8 is a 3x3.


----------



## asportking (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> MF8-1 is just screws.
> MF8-2 is screw-spring, rounded, cuts corners.a fair bit. The ball core MF8 is a 3x3.


Ah, alright. Thanks for clarifying. 

Should I be putting a "credits" section for all the people who give suggestions, or is anyone really going to be that picky?


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 3, 2012)

If you're talking about the most Popular cubes, then a V-Cube 2x2 should definitely be there. Even if it's not the _best_ cube, it's still very very popular.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 3, 2012)

QJ Megaminx V2. Possibly Mefferts v2, but I haven't tried that.

Also, you should add V-Cube 5, as plenty of people still love this cube broken in.


----------



## asportking (Jan 3, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> If you're talking about the most Popular cubes, then a V-Cube 2x2 should definitely be there. Even if it's not the _best_ cube, it's still very very popular.


Really? I think most people switched to the Wittwo when it came out. anyway, what would be the point of buying a v-2 when the Wittwo is cheaper and better?


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 3, 2012)

asportking said:


> Really? I think most people switched to the Wittwo when it came out. anyway, what would be the point of buying a v-2 when the Wittwo is cheaper and better?


That may be true, but the V-Cube is still a very good cube and many people use it. Like why would somebody buy a X-Cube when they could get a similar ShengShou 4x4?


----------



## asportking (Jan 3, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> That may be true, but the V-Cube is still a very good cube and many people use it. Like why would somebody buy a X-Cube when they could get a similar ShengShou 4x4?


If you'd like me to mention it, I will, but I won't recommend it. While I did include the x-cube, you'll notice I did recommend the Shengshou and Dayan over it.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 3, 2012)

My QJ Megaminx was really awesome right out of the box, the stickers sucked though


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 3, 2012)

Megaminx mf8 type 2 and mefferts are the best, I personally prefer mf8 but its close. And QJ is NOT good. At least version one sucked.

And also, v-cube 2 is a really good 2x2, should be up there instead of lanlan. I almost like my vcube better than my type c.


----------



## Hovair (Jan 3, 2012)

Megaminx: The Mefferts megaminx is one of the best. The Qj version 2 is also really good and is becoming a really good one to most megaminxers. The mf8 v2 is also a very common and good megaminx. The Mefferts is more expensive but worth the money and is a great cube without lube. The Qj megaminx is cheaper and nearly living up to the Mefferts megaminx. The mf8 V2 is most known and is usually the first megaminx that cubers get.

Edit: The Qj Megaminx That I was talking about is Version 2.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 3, 2012)

Hovair said:


> Megaminx: The Mefferts megaminx is one of the best. The Qj version 2 is also really good and is becoming a really good one to most megaminxers. The mf8 v2 is also a very common and good megaminx. The Mefferts is more expensive but worth the money and is a great cube without lube. The Qj megaminx is cheaper and nearly living up to the Mefferts megaminx. The mf8 V2 is most known and is usually the first megaminx that cubers get.
> 
> Edit: The Qj Megaminx That I was talking about is Version 2.



Have you tried a broken in mf8 yourself? Sure, mefferts may be great right from the box. But mf8s are much better in the long run.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 3, 2012)

*Megaminx:*
I'm not sure on this one, anyone care to help me out?
Qj v2, Mf8 v2, and mefferts.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if the Shengshou 5x5 is more popular than the V-Cube. Also, under 6x6 when you say the V6 takes some modding, you're being extremely modest. It's the most labor intensive mod the average speedcuber will undergo. Even if you choose to do the mod there's no guarantee that it will be successful. The V6 is good if you're:

a) Fast at 6x6 and can mod well
b) Slow enough that you don't care and may want to mod in in the future
c) You want it to complete your V-Cube collection

The Shengshou is WAY better out of the box. If you're competitive in 6x6 and enjoy it but don't have the time or ability to mod it, then the SS is the way to go BY FAR


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 3, 2012)

You should add Pyraminx. There is basically the QJ, and the mefferts. The mefferts is made better imo, but I like the QJ better as the ball bearings are easily removed and it's just good.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 3, 2012)

How does everyone think the alpha V-f compares to the other 3x3's in the list?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2012)

For 2x2: I disagree with saying V-cubes are better than LanLans. I don't know of anyone fast who uses a V-cube, but LanLans can be very good, and the current WR average, and probably most of the rest of the top 10 averages were with LanLans. Imo it should say that WitTwos are considered to be the best, but LanLans and V-cubes are still considered good. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 3, 2012)

i thought both cubetwist and mf8-1 are better than mf8-2. my mf8-2 pops a lot.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 3, 2012)

Megaminx: merffets v2 is good , then mf8 then qj

@CUB3R01: I like the feel of it, but the lingyun is a better version of it because it is crisp and doesn't lock up as much as the avf.
If u want a similar feel cube, get the lingyun


----------



## asportking (Jan 3, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> I don't know if the Shengshou 5x5 is more popular than the V-Cube. Also, under 6x6 when you say the V6 takes some modding, you're being extremely modest. It's the most labor intensive mod the average speedcuber will undergo. Even if you choose to do the mod there's no guarantee that it will be successful. The V6 is good if you're:
> 
> a) Fast at 6x6 and can mod well
> b) Slow enough that you don't care and may want to mod in in the future
> ...


To the 5x5: Maybe the Shengshou isn't as popular, but if you're a beginner and just want a good 5x5, I don't see any reason for them to spend an extra $20 on a cube that might only be a little better.

To the 6x6: I guess you're right about that. I changed it up, how does it look now?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> You should add Pyraminx. There is basically the QJ, and the mefferts. The mefferts is made better imo, but I like the QJ better as the ball bearings are easily removed and it's just good.



There's LOTS more. To specify a few:
Tomy
Edison (Yohei Oka used it for his WR's)
DX
Russian Pyraminx

Some information here, I am looking for one so if you could add some information about them (eg. preference, mods, out-of-box etc.), I would be grateful.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 3, 2012)

You're very right about the 3x3x3 IMO. It's really all about personal preference. But I can't see anybody other than xxoxia being dissapointed by the ZhanChi (but let's face it; he owns A LOT of 3x3x3s to compare it to). Unless maybe they previously owned a different DaYan cube or a different speed 3x3x3 and got used to that first. But otherwise, they should be snug as a bug...

If you're upgrading from a storebought, then you can't go wrong with the ZhanChi. It probably has the best mix of all of the important traits of a 3x3x3: fast, excellent cutting and it's pop-resistant (not pop-proof). And not to mention that it's pretty forgiving of sloppyness.

Very nice, informative post. Especially for the young-bloods. Thanks for taking the time to compile it 

Kind regards,

H.



guinepigs rock said:


> *Megaminx:*
> I'm not sure on this one, anyone care to help me out?
> Qj v2, Mf8 v2, and mefferts.


 
The Mefferts, hands down. The first version, I can't compare it to the new Mefferts Minx though. Haven't got that one yet.

But hey, you might win my comp and get yourself a QJ soon ...That's also very good. 3 days to go before the comp comes to a conclusion.

PS. Could sombody please educate me in the difference between "its" and "it's" and in which situations I need to use one or the other? I think I used the term incorrectly in this post and in previous posts


----------



## asportking (Jan 3, 2012)

Bapao said:


> PS. Could sombody please educate me in the difference between "its" and "it's" and in which situations I need to use one or the other? I think I used the term incorrectly in this post and in previous posts


"It's" is a contraction of "it is".
"Its" is a possessive word (the cube has *its* flaws).


----------



## Bapao (Jan 3, 2012)

asportking said:


> "It's" is a contraction of "it is".
> "Its" is a possessive word (the cube has *its* flaws).



3Q :tu


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 7, 2012)

Could you add the best 3x3x3 cubes for special events (one handed, feet solving, fewest moves, blindfolded, multi-bld)?


----------



## asportking (Jan 7, 2012)

Mostly, the cube itself won't matter, but the tensions will.

*One handed*- Loosen the cube
*Blindfolded*- Tighten it unless you're really fast at blind and the tight cube would make a noticeable difference, then loosen it a bit.
*Multi-BLD*- Tighten it so that it won't pop
*Fewest moves*- Doesn't matter
*Feet solving*- Do whatever's comfortable

Does this sound about right? I can't say I've ever done some of the events (like feet solving), so I'm not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

sticky


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 7, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Thank you for making this thread.
> I gotta feeling this will help alot of new cubers.


 
agreed.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 9, 2012)

First, I just love how important the Megaminx is in this English forum. In the German ones, there are just a few people talking about Megaminx.

2x2: I'd go for the WitTwo. It's just so awesome although it is really loud .
3x3: I know that many people love the ZhanChi, but I prefer the DaYan LingYun V2. I think, there aren't anymore cubers out there who use the V1(because of the pops), although the V2 feels very different than the V1.


Just a question to the Megaminx: I'm training a lot Megaminx and I have a mf8 v1. But I didn't read anything about a comparison between the mf8, mf8 V2, and the other ones.
Do you think the new Meffert's is ways better than mine?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I think that seems okay, for fewest moves you could put the same as you did for Multi-BLD, as long as it doesn't pop it's fine. For feet, I can imagine that you wouldn't want random layers to turn, so that should be a reasonable tightness I guess.


 
Why would you need a "good" cube for fewest moves? It's not timed at all.


----------



## asportking (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, you don't *need* a good cube, but it would sure be nice to have a cube that you like if you were doing fewest moves. And, it might just be me, but I would have a hard time concentrating if I was using a crappy dollar store cube.



Bernd said:


> Just a question to the Megaminx: I'm training a lot Megaminx and I have a mf8 v1. But I didn't read anything about a comparison between the mf8, mf8 V2, and the other ones.
> Do you think the new Meffert's is ways better than mine?


I only have the V2, but from what I understand, the V2 doesn't pop as much as the V1, is a little bit smoother, and locks up less. As I said though, that's just what I've heard, I've never actually tried the two.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

The thing I hate about the FII is that it mine wore out in 4 months. FII's aren't built to rule the world.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Well you need a decent cube at least right? I mean, no one would want to use Rubik's brand cubes even if it is FM, so something that is decent would be preferred.


 
Umm, my Rubiks brand is amazing!


----------



## asportking (Jan 17, 2012)

Say, does anyone know anything about magics/master magics? From what I've heard, all of them are pretty much the same, but I figured I should check before adding it.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 17, 2012)

Square-1
MF8-V1 - until now this is my favourite. Smooth movement but can be wore out after long use (1 year ++ for me). After wore out, I just change the center and the other piece still the same.

MF8-V2 - ball core, more cut corner but for me it's not as smooth as V1 that make me slow. If I loose it, it will be smooth but will pop easily, but if tighten it will hard for me to get fast with this cube.


----------



## thatkid (Jan 17, 2012)

magics are the same. I've tried a ghost hand and a lingao. Restringing magics tend to make them better in my opinion.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 17, 2012)

I think your 2x2x2 ranking is way off. SS > WitTwo > LL > Vcube > ES


----------



## tx789 (Jan 17, 2012)

I use the f-ll for one handed 

My QJ megaminx sucks it is stiff those lubing helps there is the lot of air more than a 3x3 by equlatent and pops quite a bit


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 18, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I think your 2x2x2 ranking is way off. SS > WitTwo > LL > Vcube > ES


 
Lolol.

The ShengShou _is_ good. But not the best. I own all those cubes, and the WitTwo is the best one. Not necessarily the one _I _like to use, but the best.
It should be more like this:

WitTwo > LL > VCube > SS > ES


----------



## asportking (Jan 19, 2012)

tx789 said:


> My QJ megaminx sucks it is stiff those lubing helps there is the lot of air more than a 3x3 by equlatent and pops quite a bit


Do you have the V2 or the V1? I heard the first version wasn't the best, so that might be why.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jan 19, 2012)

You might want to update the Where To Buy Cubes link, since it has changed.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 20, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> the WitTwo is the best one


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kirjava said:


>


 
I don't have a smartphone...


----------



## Bernd (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone still know where to get the Meffert's Megaminx? Just the improved version is available at meffert's but most people prefer the old version.


----------



## asportking (Jan 21, 2012)

Bernd said:


> Does anyone still know where to get the Meffert's Megaminx? Just the improved version is available at meffert's but most people prefer the old version.


Really? I thought most people liked the improved version. anyway, if you want the old version, I imagine most of the US stores that stocked the old megaminxes might still have a few in stock (since the new version only came out recently).


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

asportking, are you updating this thread? You haven't updated it for the last couple of weeks, and I really liked this thread. Also, mention Lubix's pre-modded cubes; judging by their 2x2, they're amazing.


----------



## asportking (Feb 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> asportking, are you updating this thread? You haven't updated it for the last couple of weeks, and I really liked this thread. Also, mention Lubix's pre-modded cubes; judging by their 2x2, they're amazing.


Thanks! Honestly, I had forgotten about this thread for while, but now that I remember, I think I'll add a few more things. I'll mention Lubix cubes, although it's quite easy just to mod and lube it yourself.

I had asked this before, but I'd like broader opinion: What are the best pyraminxes?


----------



## cubernya (Feb 5, 2012)

Mefferts are the best (IMO), but QJs are the best for the price


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

asportking said:


> I had asked this before, but I'd like broader opinion: What are the best pyraminxes?



QJ and Mefferts are considered to be the best; although Yohei Oka uses an Edison. Here's a post from Odder that may help: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...aminx-are-best&p=354265&viewfull=1#post354265


----------



## asportking (Feb 7, 2012)

Added a pyraminx section. I think Odder explained it better than I could ever hope for, so I just quoted his post for that section.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's some Megaminx video reviews:
MF8 V2 review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwS8iuJQwc
QJ V2 review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uLLh3x6YCk
Mefferts review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaP-shsB_oA
MF8 and Mefferts Comparison:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVKQ970iahc
QJ and MF8 Comparison
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJ-AywiOhI
Hope these help. Also, in the Pyraminx section, note that the quoted post was from a different thread.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread should maybe be moved to the reviews section. Just saying.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> This thread should maybe be moved to the reviews section. Just saying.


 
A sticky if it does get moved.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> This thread should maybe be moved to the reviews section. Just saying.


 
It is used for recommendation to what to buy. Although there are many reviews for reference, it is talking about which to buy and hardware etc..


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone hear about this cube? The reverse corner cutting on this version of the Zhanchi looked rather good, slightly better than normal, in fact. Or maybe my Zhanchi sucks.


----------



## asportking (May 24, 2012)

I've been out of cubing for a while, so I'm not sure what new cubes have been released. Are there any sections that need updating?


----------



## sa11297 (May 24, 2012)

asportking said:


> I've been out of cubing for a while, so I'm not sure what new cubes have been released. Are there any sections that need updating?


 SS 7x7, it is generally considered better than the v cube.


----------



## asportking (May 24, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> SS 7x7, it is generally considered better than the v cube.


 
All right, I'll read a few reviews, and then I'll throw that in there.


----------



## yoshinator (May 24, 2012)

Please mention that once SS 4 and 5 are fully modded (Florian and Konsta for 4x4) they are far superior to all competition. Anyone who disagrees has not tried a fully, well modded cube.


----------

